# Nova DVR-XP problem



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

I turned on my lathe yesterday but no response. Checked the manual and it said the problem could be the fuse. I replaced it, the screen lit up briefly and then was out again. I repeated this again with the same result. I had my lathe un-plugged, so I don't see how a power surge could affect this. Bernie, I know you have the same lathe, any thoughts?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Fourdown said:


> I turned on my lathe yesterday but no response. Checked the manual and it said the problem could be the fuse. I replaced it, the screen lit up briefly and then was out again. I repeated this again with the same result. I had my lathe un-plugged, so I don't see how a power surge could affect this. Bernie, I know you have the same lathe, any thoughts?


Electronic equipment can and does fail. Power surges are only one possible reason. Sounds like a bad speed control. Have also(rarely) seen motors fail.

Edit: Here is a quote from a DVR XP owner..."

After fitting the new brains in the thing is like new.But an unnecessarily expensive repair.
Teknatool are very clever in not putting any numbers or any means of identifying the parts therefore making it impossible to repair.Therefore you have no option but to by a whole new brain over £400 00." 

May not be "clever" but it is very typical of those type controllers.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> Teknatool are very clever in not putting any numbers or any means of identifying the parts therefore making it impossible to repair.Therefore you have no option but to by a whole new brain over £400 00."


Good reason not to buy one, IMHO. 400 pounds is a bit of change!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> Good reason not to buy one, IMHO. 400 pounds is a bit of change!


Yep, at $624. American.. that's nearly a third of the price of the lathe! And we thought AC inductions motors were expensive. 

Not much different than losing a speed controller on a router, though.:bad: Just bigger scale, thus bigger loss.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dennis I would give Teknatool a call. I am thinking the main board. I have had mine for 6 yrs now and not a lick of problems. I just put in the remote control kit. You can reach them at 1-866-748-3025 or [email protected].


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Dennis I would give Teknatool a call. I am thinking the main board. I have had mine for 6 yrs now and not a lick of problems. I just put in the remote control kit. You can reach them at 1-866-748-3025 or [email protected].


I called Teknatool, they have a service in Florida now. Guy named Mike said it's probably a short. I called Woodcraft in Sterling Heights, MI where I bought it. They are sending me a copy of bill of sale. I then e-mail this to Teknatool. I will then have to send the main board to them for service or replacement. I purchased this last March, so I should be under warranty. Thank God, otherwise it would be about $600 for a new board. Thanks for your response. Sounds like you have been busy with orders. I've got some items with a couple of stores. One on consignment and the other buys. Thanks again


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Dennis. Glad to see you have some turnings out for sale. I finished 4 toothpick dispensers today and tomorrow I will do 12 toothpick holders and 12 pill holders. Sales are going good there. I have made more at the Art Gallery and the Floral/Craft store in 6 months than at the BBCC in not quite 2 months.

Glad to see they are taking care of you. Hopefully will have the lathe up and running soon. I always keep two lathes. My Nova DVR and the Jet 1220. That way I can keep turning.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry for not replying sooner, I was away for a few days golfing. I had a nice General midi lathe. But my wife said if you want the Nova you gotta sell it. Damn. I've been looking at the Jet mini lathe. I wanted to take it outside and turn on some nice days in the summer and now (as you suggest) have a backup.


----------

